# Wie bringe ich zwei xml Datein mit eine jar zum laufen?



## Faiza (15. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine jar und möchte zwei xml datei, die in jar Datei vorhanden, als übergabe parameter einbinden.

Bsp: java -jar test.jar test1.xml test2.xml


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

		try
		{
			for (String arg : args) 
			{
				if (arg.equals("-xml"))
				{
					new GuiWindow() ;
					JDBCCategoryDataset jdbc = new JDBCCategoryDataset();
					jdbc.getClass().getResourceAsStream("jdbcConnection.xml");
					jdbc.getClass().getResourceAsStream("Queries.xml");
				}
			}				
		
		} catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (SAXException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

	}
```





Ist das möglich? Falls ja, könnt ihr bitte auf eine Beispiel hinweisen.

Danke


----------



## diel2001 (15. Dez 2010)

Aufruf : java -jar *.jar test1.xml test2.xml

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        String xml1 = args[0];
        String xml2 = args[1];
 
 
    }
```

Ich kann leider aus deiner Aussage nicht ableiten, was du genau machen möchtest


----------



## Faiza (15. Dez 2010)

ich habe eine gui die ich über jar aufrufe.
Diese Gui ist mit zwei XML Dateien verbunden. 
Wenn ich jar laufen lasse dann sollen die XML dazu laufen.

ich kreige immer wieder fehlermeldungen, obwohl meine datei sich in jar befinden

java.io.FileNotFoundException: jdbcConnection.xml (No such file or directory)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
        at java.io.FileReader.<init>(FileReader.java:41)
        at gtssvn.ist.tool.mgmt.optimise.JDBCCategoryDataset.<init>(JDBCCategoryDataset.java:38)
        at gtssvn.ist.tool.mgmt.optimise.GuiMain.main(GuiMain.java:34)


Aufruf soll sein java -jar Gui.jar jdbc.xml query.xml


----------



## mvitz (15. Dez 2010)

Liegen die XML Files denn im selben package wie JDBCCategoryDataset ?

Wenn diese sich z.B. in keinem package befinden, dann versuche bei es mal so:

```
jdbc.getClass().getResourceAsStream("/jdbcConnection.xml");
```


----------



## Faiza (16. Dez 2010)

ja das tun Sie, leider kann es es nicht so aufrufen...... 
Gibst es da noch was ich probieren kann???


----------

